# By Request ... a build report



## thesmokingman (Dec 6, 2021)

Here ... gaze upon my ability to assemble a partial kit I bought from the sad remains of Blackout Effectors since I don't post enough build reports






might as well orient and crop ...


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm almost done with mine that I started in March. I added 3 wires today 😐


----------



## giovanni (Dec 6, 2021)

Omg I have the partial kit sitting in a box and I can’t wait to get to it!!! Very nice work. Any gotchas or issues?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 6, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Omg I have the partial kit sitting in a box and I can’t wait to get to it!!! Very nice work. Any gotchas or issues?


buy the 1900s with the brass insert ... and don't use the deep thread open jacks like I did because I was lazy and had them lying around. 

also ... the fourth setting shouldn't have a wire to the rotary switch, but I knew that going in because of other people's mistakes ... mysteries still abound regarding the dry out and div pads, don't know anyone who's hooked them up


----------



## giovanni (Dec 6, 2021)

Are the provided pots metric? Why not the open jacks? Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 6, 2021)

the pots aren't metric ... the brass insert is for the set screw ... there are scads of cheaper 1900 knobs with no brass insert and the plastic strips if you so much as open the bag they came in. 

why not the open jacks? open jacks are fine. Using deep thread open jacks meant for an amp chassis or speaker cabinet means that there's a ton of excess thread on the outside of the pedal.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh I see! That all makes sense, thank you.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 6, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> mysteries still abound regarding the dry out and div pads, don't know anyone who's hooked them up


I don’t have one of these boards to confirm, but a quick search suggests that the dry out is meant to be used in conjunction with the vibrato mode to get pseudo-stereo phasing with a two-amp rig. 
I’m guessing the DIV pads are meant to connect to a footswitch to Divide the lfo rate, though that’s just a guess. You could quickly short the pads together with a loose wire to see if it does, and if it in fact does do that and you want to have that feature, you could wire it up to either a momentary SPST footswitch or a latching dpdt with an led.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 10, 2021)

Started this tonight. Would you mind walking me through how to wire the rotary? Also did your partial kit come with a trim pot or did you have to get one?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't recall whether it had a trimpot
here is the wiring diagram


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 10, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Started this tonight. Would you mind walking me through how to wire the rotary? Also did your partial kit come with a trim pot or did you have to get one?


Mine came with the trimpot. I just wired my rotary switch this week. The lugs on the rotary are numbered 1 through 12. You just need to connect the 1, 2, and 3 lugs to the corresponding pads on the board


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you! BTW, on the parts list I have, I can't tell whether C21 is 1u or 0.1u, can you guys confirm?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 11, 2021)

1 uf


----------



## giovanni (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey sorry one more question: it looks like the switches for width and stage are 3 positions? Are they on/on/on or on/off/on? And the 3 in the middle are just on/on I assume?


----------



## giovanni (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh wait I stand corrected it looks like they are all 2 positions (on/on)?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 22, 2021)

Yup they're all 2 position


----------



## giovanni (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks! Ordering the few missing parts. I’m very excited about this one. I already saw one of the kits on sale on reverb for over $200…

Edit: to clarify, it was a fully assembled pedal from one of these partial kits.


----------



## Username123 (Dec 22, 2021)

That's a lot of knobs...


----------



## giovanni (Jan 12, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> buy the 1900s with the brass insert ... and don't use the deep thread open jacks like I did because I was lazy and had them lying around.
> 
> also ... the fourth setting shouldn't have a wire to the rotary switch, but I knew that going in because of other people's mistakes ... mysteries still abound regarding the dry out and div pads, don't know anyone who's hooked them up


I wonder why the fourth setting on the rotary doesn't need a wire to the board, any idea why?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 12, 2022)

the fourth setting of the range is no range capacitor ... so no wire needed


----------



## giovanni (Jan 12, 2022)

Ah gotcha. Thank you for all the info! I’m working on this one these days.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 14, 2022)

Sorry I have one more question: the pre-drilled holes for the switches seem way to narrow for the mini switches that came with the board, did you have the same problem? If so, did you just file them?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 14, 2022)

I didn't use the toggles provided as there were only two and looked kinda cheap. I wanted a matched set so I got mine from lovemyswitches along with the brass insert knobs


----------



## giovanni (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah I am gonna get some new toggles. Another, unrelated, question: are in and out reversed or are the pads on the PCB incorrect? It looks like the in pad is on the right of the PCB, i.e., the left of the pedal, but that jack is labeled as out?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 14, 2022)

the pads are not incorrect. if you look at my wiring, the in and out wires from the switch cross paths and I gave them extra room so I could ensure they crossed at about perpendicular to each other (a holdover best practice from amp building)


----------



## giovanni (Jan 14, 2022)

Ohh that makes a lot of sense now! Thanks for clarifying! This build is giving me headaches 
I am planning to use a PPCB breakout board for the footswitch and I think the pinout is as follows (from left to right):


(unlabeled): to input jack tip
IN: to IN pad
GND: to GND pad
SW: to LED pad
OUT: to out pad
(unlabeled): to output jack tip
With both rings grounded.
I believe that's correct, but I would appreciate if anybody let me know if it's not! 
Thanks again for all the help!! Much much appreciated.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 14, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Sorry I have one more question: the pre-drilled holes for the switches seem way to narrow for the mini switches that came with the board, did you have the same problem? If so, did you just file them?


I had to enlarge some of the holes on mine too


----------

